# 64 GTO wiring diagram



## askheman (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for a 64 GTO? I sure would appreciate any help I could get on this.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go here:
Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram

Their stuff is terrific --- 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Now _THAT_ is a cool link! What a great idea. Thanks for posting, Bear!


----------

